# R33 Gtr down pipe



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking for r33 Gtr down pipe Non standard one, preferably branded


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I've got an HKS one for sale, see link: 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563171-hks-downpipe-afms-apexi-multichecker-blitz-intake-more.html


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

I was looking to spend more of the £200 range


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

got some here dylan, give me a call or txt on 07731304953

dave


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a trust 1 for sale, £150


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Theres a new Fujitsubo equal length to suit r32 and r33 gtr on ebay for less than £200


----------

